# $105 Track [email protected] Springs-Streets of Willow-April 10 in SoCal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
April 10 for a track day,special track day price of only $105.00
(DISCOUNT CODE IS sow9)
Special track time -12pm - 8pm Registration opens at 10am drivers meeting is at 11:15am
Register Here ---- https://www.extremespeedtrackevents...Id=34&task=event_register&type=reg_individual
Any Questions email [email protected]
Must register before April 4 for discount


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Any bimmers going to this one ???


----------

